# Dirty Kanza 200 - 2019 Race Report



## chemistry76 (Mar 2, 2010)

I wrote this mostly to capture my memory, but some of my friends have enjoyed it.

https://gravitywars.wordpress.com/2019/06/06/dirty-kanza-2019/


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm still wondering how a guy, though certainly not a neophyte, managed to beat a bunch of world tour riders. People are willing to pay a lot of money to people who can ride like that. I know he made a daring break with around 100 miles to go, but I'm still wondering why there isn't more talk about a guy who beat a bunch of pros.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Very nice story! Sounds like some great off road riding in GA and AL, never thought about it.

Count me in the "200 miles of gravel riding sounds insane" camp at this point. Former serious roadie and cross rider here, now have a 3 year old and another on the way, so training time/riding time is quite limited.

Good on ya for taking the challenge and riding it!!


----------



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice write up and great job! My 66 mile race tomorrow seems easy now...ha


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

nayr497 said:


> I'm still wondering how a guy, though certainly not a neophyte, managed to beat a bunch of world tour riders. People are willing to pay a lot of money to people who can ride like that. I know he made a daring break with around 100 miles to go, but I'm still wondering why there isn't more talk about a guy who beat a bunch of pros.


He’s been a heavy hitter in the fixed gear and crit scene for a while. He definitely didn’t just come out of nowhere. I don’t know why people keep describing him like that. He has been a sponsored rider for some time. He won Gravel worlds last year and was a major force at Red Hook Crit races. 

https://www.velonews.com/2016/07/news/colin-strickland-alleycat-red-hook-champ_414620

https://www.cxmagazine.com/2018-gravel-worlds-race-report-colin-strickland


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, thanks for the info on Strickland. I ride gravel but don't really follow the racing, so did not know much about him. Realized he's sponsored, but to me that is still quite a bit different than being a pro on Trek or EF. Also, crits and track seem a lot different than 200 mi on gravel. Then again, the world pursuit champ is also a big dog in gravel racing.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice report and great job on the race. Personally I didn't care for the North course, the South course used the past few years was easier to make high speed descents I thought.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Stricklands strategy was brilliant. He rode with the bunch until the turnaround, and then made his break when they had a strong tailwind, meaning there was less drafting benefit for the chasing group.


----------

